# DVD - The Last Word On Sharpening - Review



## retiredandtired

Where did you find his dvd at. Thanks for the post.


----------



## TheDane

Here it is: http://www.shopwoodworking.com/product/last-word-on-sharpening-w5879/woodworking-cds-dvds/?r=pwmfbl081111w5879

-Gerry


----------

